# Manure Mileage ....



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I heard of some people burning manure logs, does that count? :lol:







.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you burn up 408 calories per hour while shoveling snow, wouldn't the same hold true for manure?

Calories Burned Shoveling Snow - By Hand


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I move lots of manure!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have too but it doesn't seem to count for anything. Just if you ride. Making paper logs that way would be a full time job with our cold winters. He didn't say what size of heater or how large a house that would benefit from any savings. I've used partially dry manure to create a smudge of which the smoke either kills the mosquitoes or drives them away.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I never touch it, pick it up, move it or anything else.
Textured horse feed + chickens = no manure.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've burned a few manure piles before. Those things smolder for days and days.

I have several low spots where ancestors were mining gravel around the property so I just keep filling the holes. I also have a very large vegetable garden and several large flower beds. Most gets put to use.

My chickens weren't much good. They would poke and scratch but not enough to break up the balls. Tried to teach the turkeys with mixed results. The coyotes must eat a lot of the manure that falls way out back because I don't find it often away from the barn area.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Textured horse feed + chickens = no manure. My horses won't eat chickens. Lol.  Just read an interesting article, burn the manure in a conta ined area like a barrel then spread the ashes on the garden and you'll never have to buy fertilizer. If it's partially dry, I know from experience the smoke doesn't stink. A fellow tried burning it in a wood heater and it provides better heat than wood but he found he was shovelling it in rather often. Like the video le figured out how to make large bricks which worked very well. Barn needs cleaning tomorrow so guess where some of it is going. I often dump it at the top of a hill so the nurtrients run downhill when it rains.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

my current barn is giving away aged manure.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Breela, it's better to burn it an put the ashes on the pasture.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I the hauling manure! At my old barn I had to take it in the pasture and spread it by hand, at the new place I M moving to today, all I have to do is dump it in a sinkhole. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe4d said:


> I never touch it, pick it up, move it or anything else.
> Textured horse feed + chickens = no manure.


 
Oh we all have no doubt that you don't touch it . . .


However, you are wrong. The chickens do not clean up everything. Not all of the manure is feed. 

And instead you have chicken poop and feathers and a quite a scent.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Burning the manure takes out the rich source of organic matter that could help your garden retain water and other nutrients. It is better to compost it and then use it for fertilizer. Making those manure logs seems like a nice idea, but it is really labor intensive. Also, I just don't think that my DH would go along with turd bricks by the fireplace. I think that would take a lot of the romance out of the whole fire thing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think both methods, burning then adding it to the top of a compost pile would be a win/win situation.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I think both methods, burning then adding it to the top of a compost pile would be a win/win situation.


If you were using the heat from burning to heat your house, then it would probably be a good thing. If you were just doing it to get rid of it, I think it would be a lot of smoke, a lot of trouble, and a lot of mess for nothing.


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

i used to pick out my fields every day... it was about an 30 min each paddock and would compost it. I had 3 paddocks on about 9 acres and was lucky they would always go in the same place so never had to walk forever around the whole thing! lol.. then would hit the stalls... I wonder over the years how many miles I logged in!


----------

